# kann mich nicht in BLASC 3 einloggen



## Groxxa (4. August 2017)

Hallo,

 

ich möchte gern das Programm Blasc nutzen, um meine addons besser verwalten zu können und immer auf den letzten stand zu haben.

 

Ich habe einen account bei Buffed, den ich auch benutzen kann. Wenn ich mich damit aber im Programm einloggen möchte, sagt er dass entweder Name oder PW falsch seien. Ich habe auch versucht, die emailadresse als namen zu benutzen, aber es geht nicht. Was kann ich tun?

 

lg


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2017)

Ich kenne mich mit BLASC nicht aus. Wird das überhaupt noch aktualisiert? Ich nutze persönlich aber die App von Curse.com. Hieß früher mal "Curse Client", heute "Twitch Desktop App". Darüber kannst du auch bequem die Addons von WoW verwalten.

http://www.curse.com/


----------



## Groxxa (4. August 2017)

Gibts das auch in deutsch? Ich bin da mufflig...


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2017)

Die App gibt es auch in deutsch, ja. Allerdings sind die Inhalte (Titel, Beschreibung, ...) der Addons in englisch. Aber "Up to date", "Recently updated", usw. sollte man auch als Muffel hinbekommen. 

Sieht ungefähr so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groxxa (4. August 2017)

Natürlich gehen die paar Wörter durch 

 

Mir geht es vor allem darum, dass er meine deutschen addons updated.

 

In meiner Version ist das Layout aber blau.... 

 

und die zur Installation angezeigten addons sind leider auf englisch, muß ich also weiterhin per Hand installieren. Das ist aber nicht schlimm. Ist ja nicht weiter kompliziert.

 

Jetzt ist alles PERFEKT.

 

Danke


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2017)

und die zur Installation angezeigten addons sind leider auf englisch


Kann sein, dass die auf englisch in der Liste sind. Aber wenn du dein WoW auf deutsch eingestellt hast, sollte das AddOn im Spiel dann eigentlich auch deutsch sein, sofern eine enstprechende Sprache bei ist. Oder?


----------

